# What soundtrack does your army have?



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

A while back I discussed this with my gamer group, so it thought I would bring it up here as well.

The question is simple; *What soundtrack does your army have?*

Be it thematic purposes, the lyrics, the music or a combination of all of them, I think we have all tried to hear a song and think that it would fit perfectly with our army as a part of the music video. That one song that encapsulates what you think of your army, and where you can imagine it playing when your army is either lining up to defend their territory or it playing when they charge into combat.

I will start off with my *Crimson Slaughter.* 
Their song is "512" with Lamb of God :





_(Lyrics can be found here)_

This songs perfectly encapsulates the theme of my army. The mood is dark and melancholic, and the theme is about changing into someone you can barely recognize. Some of the lyrically passages such as the chorus, is just spot on:

_My hands are painted red
My future's painted black
I can't recognize myself, I've become someone else
My hands are painted red._

Considering that the Crimson Slaughter fell to Chaos gradually to silence the voices of their victims in their heads, and at some point couldn't recognize themselves or the deeds they'd done, the mood and overall feeling of the song just hit me straight up as the soundtrack of my army. I can just imagine the army charging frenzied into battle, when the main riff starts playing at 00:40, tearing and ripping the enemy apart.

Plus Lamb of God rocks.

So let's hear it Heretics; Which song defines your army?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I like this idea. I am rebuilding my ork army after not having an army for many years and not playing for a while it is always good to have music to inspire me to build them.

My ork army : Da Bloo Boyz
There sone "Skullcrusher" from Wolf


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmX5LFWcg8s


I think this song works for me and them because I haven't played for a while that I am probably not going to be winning much in the beginning but I plan on giving my opponents a fight till the end.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Alpha Legion- probably something alienating and haunting, something from the 2001 A Space Odyssey soundtrack perhaps. Might not be fitting for going into battle but I imagine their defining works to happens outside of battle


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

This is what my Marines roll to, '70s disco baby


Mix - Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive (1977):


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIgSyEoLQ3s

Perfect for any Chaos army marching into the battlefield


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

my orks sound track to roll along to is the old school Bolt thrower IV crusade album. When I eventually get my stompa and build it i'll steal an idea some one put up and put a speaker inside it 

for my Thousand Sons 

http://www.stereogum.com/1298272/ghost-b-c-year-zero-video-nsfw-stereogum-premiere/video/


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For my Heresy Night Lords

_If you don't stand for something an we don't stand for something an
they don't stand for somethin' Then we all just fall_






Or this. Been watching Blue Mountain State (go goats!) again.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Metal is the natural soundtrack of Chaos.

The Brass Stampede takes skulls to Amon Amarth:

pvWCVE39N-o


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

My fantasy chaos army was always characterized by the music of Conan The Barbarian especially The Anvil of Crom and The Riders of Doom. 

I'm not sure what really fit my 40k chaos army. Maybe something from Carcass perhaps Embodiment. I'm sure there are tons of other appropriate metal songs for Chaos. 

And while this might make me a heretic of the heretics, the warhammer albums by bolt thrower are pretty bad. And by "bad" I mean boring and one dimensional even by grindcore standards.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

This is awesome guys - It's great to see what people identify with their army. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Mmbob (Aug 23, 2013)

When I finally get my speed freaks army up to par, the orksies will definately be rollin' out to diz:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm really not sure for Ultramarines. Probably something like Verdi's _Dies Irae_.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Necron legions of the Phaeron Mithrahc march to this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXp822cuxzg

Gamma Ray, To the Metal.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

for my guard, The Trooper, by Iron Maiden cos they keep running at the enemy's guns, commisars make sure of that. For the various marine armies Im working on somthin gothic, orchestrial and operatic like DoW theme or O Fortuna lol, hardly original I know.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Next up, my *Khorne Daemonkin* army.

For them I choose one of the tracks from the new Mad Max: Fury Road movie: Brothers in Arms






The reason I chose this, is that I like the journey of the song. It starts out grim and bombastic, where you can sense the brutality and grittiness of the battlefield. The army coming riding out of the red mist that spawned it, arms raised and cries to the Blood god being yelled atop the mountains. 

In the middle of the song it becomes more melodic, and melancholic. It has a undertone of hope, but also of knowing that there is no way back - That this is what is left and a sliver of memory of happier times. I see this as a piece in the music, where the camera turns towards those being charged - Like seeing the battle from both fronts. The deep bass tones in the background are the Daemonkin pounding the enemy again and again, killing their resolve piece by piece, until the music returns to their side again.

It returns to the bombastic and then at the end, ends the song in the melodic piece again. Like a battle going back and forth between the armies - The peaceful ending resembles the enemy army realizing that they have fought bravely... But that they will not be coming home this time.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Lately I've been having this song play during games against my running necron opponent:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X_2IdybTV0

The Mechanised guard grind on to victory every now and then, too!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

tu_shan82 said:


> ... For the various marine armies Im working on somthin gothic, orchestrial and operatic like DoW theme or O Fortuna lol, hardly original I know.


Take a listen to a group called "Two Steps From Hell" they make albums of trailer music. Essentially epic sounding orchestral music. Try Archangel.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Supreme Commander has GREAT music to convey a warlike, grim tone.

See "One Planet at a Time" off the OST


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

For my Black Legion I always hear Twisted Transistor by Korn it just runs in my head. When I began my Blood Angels army You don't know how it feels (to be me) by Tom Petty was playing on m y Pandora station when I began working on them


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Aww warp-testes, @Nordicus stole my song. Well... it was in my sig first!

(don't worry Nord, I'm mostly just happy to have turned you on to it!)

I'll shoot for some Death Grips for my heretical CSM instead, with "Beware."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qxa91EwFco

Money verse:

"Worship is not on bended knee
Nature knows not of mercy
To pray is to accept defeat
Power pisses on the weak"

I don't like much Death Grips stuff and don't listen to them much, but... when they hit home, they hit hard.


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

I agree that Metal is, globally, the most suited genre for W40K and have looked into it for some times without finding what I needed (I've been close with some Sepultura records, though).

Finally, I have extended my searches to other genres and decided for this one :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1AaKBbNGkk

The music is well sustained and the lyrics recall the Blessed Lady, with her eyes burned by the Ultramarines bombing of Monarchia, and her decision not to get artificial ones to replace them


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

World Eaters - Ludacris whoah bitch get out the way


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Thousand sons - Madness One step beyond


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

When Argel Tal dies! - Procol Harum a whiter shade of pale


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

When Angron becomes a Daemon - Stay with me baby


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

My Emperor's Vengeance Space marine Chapter love this!

_War Pigs by Black Sabbath_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jDvEbT0hb8


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

my guardsmen enjoy the tune of Screaming eagles, by Sabaton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFO0Xo9TZ54


----------



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

Started off as a bad joke, and now its kinda stuck. My thunderwolves charged into combat and wiped out a 5 man unit of terminators with their hammer of wrath attacks due to extremely poor armour saves.

Since then my thunderwolves charge into combat to miley cyrus' "Wrecking ball"...I am ashamed by this...they just closed their eyes and swung, and left them crashing in a blazing fall...


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

LordOfTheWolves said:


> Since then my thunderwolves charge into combat to miley cyrus' "Wrecking ball"...I am ashamed by this...they just closed their eyes and swung, and left them crashing in a blazing fall...


My boys would charge to 'Wrecking Ball' as well, as long as Cyrus his hanging from it. The first one to her is allowed to shove their power fist down her throat!! uke:


.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> The first one to her is allowed to shove their power fist down her throat!!


Ah yes, his "fist." Careful, this is a family friendly forum...

(ah, who the fuck am I kidding)


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

My Space Marine Raptors - Any track featured in Vietnam era movies.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Anything with a hardcore heavy metal sound, currently it is Slipknot.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

My Slaaneshi elite (the Anal Intruders) have an actual speaker on their rhino.
It cast out this very appropriate song
and then this long and bleak heretic shit
Of both songs i really find the lyrics appropriate to my legion.


----------



## Mechlord01100001110010 (Sep 13, 2015)

For my admech, Die Krupps - Robosapien, the lyrics are particularly apt

: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x5YDCj-wiE


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

For my Space Marines, The Rains of Castamere is a very apt song-- the Chapter is the Lions Rampant, after all... 

http://youtu.be/HilAVhm3BqI

As is any devotional hymn, as they are in violation of the Decree Passive and are hugely, zealously religious. 

For the Sons of Horus/Black Legion, it may be cliche, but Paint it Black is a good one. Stuff by the metal band Opeth fits really well too since it starts as this very melodic thing and then turns into black metal. 
http://youtu.be/9Uj9sduV3k8


----------

